# Need sub for this room (image)



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

What subwoofer would you recommend for this room, and where should I place it? (Subwoofer budget is under $1,000)


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course, I would recommend the largest SVSOUND sub you can afford, but you might consider a cylinder sub. 2 subs would help you balance the bass better. When you do get a sub/s, you should consider getting the Audyssey Sub EQ from SVSOUND. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would also recommend two subs. SVS, EPIK or Outlaw. I would also recommend some sort of EQ device such as the Audyssey Sub EQ unless your receiver is running Audyssey XT or XT32.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys. How about this option? Is it pushing the seating too close? And would the two subs still be recommended?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That will depend on what size of screen you have.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should also consider Elemental Designs and Emotiva. With most rooms, seating, equipment, and aesthetics determine a lot of sub placement. With multiple subs, there are several recommendations for placement made by Todd Welti, based on research and theory by Floyd Toole: http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Technologyleadership/Documents/White Papers/multsubs.pdf


----------



## Floridapoolboy (Jan 27, 2011)

The Emotivas are on sale now, twin 12 inch subs would be $859 delivered. I prefer ported subs for HT myself, twin Outlaw EXs would rock, but unfortunately they aren't on sale now. Hsu and Ed are also good candidates, but I would definitely go with twin subs.


----------



## Floridapoolboy (Jan 27, 2011)

Be sure to check the B-stock page for Outlaw subs also. When they turn up they are offered at a big discount, with full warranty and free shipping to boot!


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

I am running dual A5-350s in a 30x15 room. Way more bang than you will ever get for your buck.


----------



## mrfixer (Dec 9, 2009)

been running this for some years.
I can not turn it past 50% with out breaking windows on the other side of the house!
MTX - 15" 250-Watt Powered Subwoofer


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

does SVS have a 30 day return?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

From SVS Site:

45 day money back guarantee.

If you are not completely satisfied with the performance of your SVS speaker or subwoofer, return it to us for a full refund of the purchase price. Just a few minor stipulations should you choose to do this:

Products must be returned in original shipping boxes. 
E-mail SVS for a return authorization number and display this on the outside of the box. 
Subwoofer and/or speaker must be insured during return shipping. 
Shipping costs are not refundable. 
3 Year Warranty against defects in materials and workmanship for subwoofers and associated components. Any product in need of repair must be returned to SVS, with shipping pre-paid. SVS will repair or replace any item at its discretion and return to the customer as soon as possible. Naturally, this warranty does not cover any product subjected to misuse or accidental damage. Products which clearly have been abused will be subject to cost-based charges for repair. In some cases repair parts can be sent when appropriate to expedite a "return to duty".

Except as provided above, SVSound North America makes no other warranties expressed or implied. Some states do not permit limitation or exclusion of implied warranties, so exclusions may not apply to the purchaser. 

The Bottom Line: We’re proud of these subwoofers and speakers, and want you to be as happy owning them as we are selling them to you! Anything less is simply not acceptable. E-mail us if you have any warranty questions.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

not bad. JMO, they are just too expensive.


----------

